# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Grafički dizajn - obrada fotki

## Danci_Krmed

Radi se o obradi fotografija gdje se treba izbacit tekst na engleskom i u baciti prijevod. Prijevod je gotov, vi bi morali samo izmjenit tekst.

Fajlovi su uglavnom u JPEG formatu, možda pokoja u PNG. Format gotove fotke je PNG.

Imamo za sada nekih 10 fotki, bit će ih s vremena na vrijeme, bilo bi super da imamo nekog kog možemo cimnuti da napravi profesionalno povremeno kad nam zatreba.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

hop!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ako vam je lakše možete mi se javit na mail danci.roda@gmail.com

----------


## Kaae

Ajd' mi posalji primjer na mail, da vidim koliko je, otprilike, zahtjevno. Ako nije bas (ono tipa da sto godina moram raditi na jednoj fotki), onda mogu ja.  

(Vidis li moj mail u profilu, ili vec negdje?)

----------


## mifija

Ako još uvijek treba, mogu ja.

----------

